# Game #64: Utah Jazz (38-22) @ Phoenix Suns (39-24) - 3/4



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Thursday, 10:30PMEST/8:30PMMT/7:30PMPST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV:







*
*Previous Game: W 127-101 Vs. Los Angeles Clippers*












*Phoenix Suns (39-24) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Amar'e Stoudemire | C Robin Lopez* 














*Utah Jazz (38-22) 

Starters: 





































PG Deron Williams | SG Wesley Matthews | SF Andrei Kirilenko | PF Carlos Boozer | C Mehmet Okur* 




*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....OHS***!*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

****ing Laker-Heat game finally ended. Missed most of 1st qrter.



Suns are on fire though. 12/15


29-20, Suns 2:39 left in 1st.


Amare and Lopez 8 pts each


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Not sure if Hills buzzer beater will count.

edit: Nope.

34-24, Suns at the end of 1.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

With Dragic out with sprained ankle, Hill's playing backup PG spot.


God, Frye can be such a ***** when it comes to defense.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Holy **** what a dunk by Hill!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Hill is ballin tonight!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Haha, they can't stop him.


48-38, Suns 5:12 left. 

Hill 10 pts


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Can we get it together on offense? I am impressed that they can all play like richardson but not give up the lead in a four minute span.(they're playing like idiots)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, it got sloppy there for awhile.


NEVER ****ING FAILS. We have to lead the league in giving up buzzer beaters. ****ing God.



57-49, Suns at the end of half. 


Nash 14 pts, 8 assists


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare's tearing up their front line similar to what he did to Clips. 

Lopez continues giving Boozer problems all game long. 


78-68, Suns 4:53 left in 3rd.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

86-75, Suns at the end of 3.

Amare 25 pts (9-13)



But jesus, refs took the flow out of this game. Jazz have attempted 27 FTs, Suns 22. We're missing them too. And missing easy shots inside late in that qrter. Might have put them away. 

Luckily, we're playing defense and Jazz haven't been able to go on a run. Nash sat out half the period with 4 fouls.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Looks like they saved their run for 4th. Deron Williams drains a couple 3's. 

See, this is what happens; let them hang around when we had our chances to build a much bigger lead.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn, Jazz have just been lighting it u p from 3. Also, help if you guard Miles too. 


What's with Gentry keeping Frye in there to allow Boozer to abuse him? About damn time he put Lopez back. 


Of course, Jrich strikes again. Dumb foul on a Miles who had a wide open dunk and converted 3 pt play.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

We should have not lost this ****ing game.

Can't wait for them to play again on the 19th


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

That was a predictable ending.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Suns are going to win the next 7-8 games in a row. This was a schedule loss.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Another TNT loss. I'm sorry, but the Jazz don't make that many 3s. This was one of those rare nights that they just got hot from the outside. The Suns did everything right IMO in their 4th quarter defense, except keep Frye in when he's missing shots, but the Jazz just worked it. Yeah Amare missed an uncharacteristic 5 FTs last night, but the game was decided on the 3pt line. Give props to them for hitting half of them (some uncontested sure but most weren't)


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

One more thing, this was the wrong game for Clark to get serious burn. He hindered the Suns run when they were rolling. They probably would have blown the game open if they had someone who could grab a rebound playing.


----------

